# Where the White Women At?



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2009)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/61759-forty-one-percent-skiers-female.html

this thread got me thinking........why are there so few women on not just this forum, but ski forums in general.  Severine and Trekchick are regular contributors, Mogul Queen and SkiDiva pop in now and again, MRGisevil is sorely missed. 

If 41% of skiers are women, where are they on the ole skiing intrawebs???

It's really not as simple as, chicks don't dig message boards.  I'm a regular on the www.gatheringofthevibes.com message board.  It's essentially a board of jamband / grateful dead type music fans. I've met countless people over the years through there to party with at music festivals or pre/post game celebration at concerts.  At least once a month I'm hanging with friends I've met on there catching music somewhere. It is a very busy place, the traffic is easily ten times that of alpinezone.  

The split of male to female on the gatheringofthevibes board is pretty much 50-50.  Out of the top 30 posters; all with over 2000 posts in less than a years time as the board was reset last fall,  15 are men, 15 are women.   

Why is that not the case here on alpinezone?  If not 50-50, why do you suppose it's not at least 60-40 as opposed to the 97-3 that it is. Women clearly spend a lot of time on social sites on the net, perhaps even more so than men.

Greater female involvement here would be much welcomed.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2009)

EXACTLY!

I'd even settle for a few orientals or is it asian these days?   Never been good at the PC thing :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe they are all busy changing coffee filters, underwear, avatars and minds?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

all the other ski sites I have been on have been very much sausage fests.  

www.uvm.edu/skivt-l
www.epicski.com
www.tetongravity.com

even paulas skilovers..hosted by a woman..www.skilovers.com is predominantly male..www.paskiandride.com is as well..

It's because despite the 60/40 stats Male to female ratio in another thread..that number is so hard to believe.  Among children I feel that it's pretty even and even teenagers fairly close but there just aren't alot of women out there with the desire to ski for themselves.  Yes alot of women are out there going with their diehard boyfriend/husband/Dad but not many on their own..and yes some die hard women skiers got their husbands and boyfriends into it but it's usually the other way around.  I sometimes wished I was into Yoga or Figure skating in order to have a better chance at meeting that special someone but I just love the thrill of skiing so much skiing as fast as I can either by wax or a lower tuck and posting about skiing every chance I get.

I really don't think women post on message boards as much...at least the ones I go on but that's a bad example since I enjoy skiing, poker and marijuana..lol..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> I'd even settle for a few orientals or is it asian these days?   Never been good at the PC thing :lol:



if you like fat Puerto Rican women..come to Allentown..screw being PC it's all about speaking your mind..lol..I learned alot in my cultural diversity classes at UVM..bahahaha


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> if you like fat Puerto Rican women..come to Allentown..screw being PC it's all about speaking your mind..lol..I learned alot in my cultural diversity classes at UVM..bahahaha



I remember that class.  It was required back then (all of ten years ago) because UVM was/is the whitest university in the whitest state of the country.  

UVM was also the first school to offer transgendered toilets though and VT is a leader in the gay rights movement.  Odd that the least diverse state in the union pushes for diversity acceptance more than anywhere else in the country, which is a GREAT thing in my book, something I miss about living in VT.

truthfully, I am quite PC; typically go out of my way to not offend someone and I'm also one of the first people to stand up to others bullying.  probably why I'm a MOD


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I remember that class.  It was required back then (all of ten years ago) because UVM was/is the whitest university in the whitest state of the country.
> 
> UVM was also the first school to offer transgendered toilets though and VT is a leader in the gay rights movement.  Odd that the least diverse state in the union pushes for diversity acceptance more than anywhere else in the country, which is a GREAT thing in my book, something I miss about living in VT.
> 
> truthfully, I am quite PC; typically go out of my way to not offend someone and I'm also one of the first people to stand up to others bullying.  probably why I'm a MOD




Yeah UVM isn't so white anymore according to the Vermont quarterly..apparently they even have a soul food day where kids can trade in Ben and Jerrys and New World Tortilla for Collared Greens..fwiw..for what it's worth..collared greens are da bomb deezy..I also took a Latino Literature class at UVM and got an A-...

I'm not rascist..as you have no control of what your race or ethnicity is..douchbags come in all colors.  

If I wasn't having technical difficultys I might post up a rap..entitled where the white women at..but I won;t


----------



## MogulQueen (Sep 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/61759-forty-one-percent-skiers-female.html
> 
> this thread got me thinking........why are there so few women on not just this forum, but ski forums in general.  Severine and Trekchick are regular contributors, Mogul Queen and SkiDiva pop in now and again, MRGisevil is sorely missed.
> 
> ...



In order to support our ski habit, we must work during the day.  ;-)  Wish I had the time to chat on these forums.  It is a luxury when I do find the time to check out what you all have to say, but most of the time it is to check in and see the big topic of the day.  Anyway, thankfully this forum exists for me to escape to once in a while because I HATE facebook and most of the time these posts give me a good laugh!


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2009)

It's not that women don't post in forums... I could show you a large variety of them on parenting, natural parenting, natural living, fertility, infertility, designer purse, shoe, and clothing forums. There's just something about sports that doesn't seem to attract many women to discuss them in a forum format. Even with theskidiva.com being out there as a safe haven for women who love the sport, they don't see the numbers that AZ does. Maybe we're more about doing and less about discussing the minutiae of it? At least, women as a species. Clearly Trekchick and I are of some other stuff that we hang around here and put up with you louts.... 

Then again, it could be your propensity to post pictures of women who are partially to totally nude and salivate over them. (Straight) women tend not to gravitate toward that sort of thing...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> In order to support our ski habit, we must work during the day.  ;-)  Wish I had the time to chat on these forums.  It is a luxury when I do find the time to check out what you all have to say, but most of the time it is to check in and see the big topic of the day.  Anyway, thankfully this forum exists for me to escape to once in a while because I HATE facebook and most of the time these posts give me a good laugh!



29 posts in 6 months..wow...I have more than that in 6 minutes..lol....but anyway I look forward to your reports this season..where do you usually ski?  I heart facebook..one of the few sites I visit everytime I log on the net(every chance I get)...even when I wake up during the night to go to the bathroom


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

maybe we should have a bikini waxing thread..it would definitely complement the lunch thread..lol


----------



## mondeo (Sep 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 29 posts in 6 months..wow...I have more than that in 6 minutes..lol....but anyway I look forward to your reports this season..where do you usually ski?  I heart facebook..one of the few sites I visit everytime I log on the net(every chance I get)...even when I wake up during the night to go to the bathroom


And yet she's contributed more substance to the board than you have...


----------



## faceplant (Sep 2, 2009)

um.....gss scared 'em away?  :wink:


seriously  there all over at skidiva


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

mondeo said:


> And yet she's contributed more substance to the board than you have...



bullshit...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

faceplant said:


> um.....gss scared 'em away?  :wink:
> 
> 
> seriously  there all over at skidiva



they've never been here..most of the men on here are married or have girlfriends anyway..I sort of feel like more women makes this place a little too civilized which would make this place less fun..I enjoy the poop and dirty underwear threads along with the taint--ed threads...I do miss Snowman, Ski9 and DMC.


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 2, 2009)

What Faceplant said: They're all at TheSkiDiva.com :wink:


----------



## faceplant (Sep 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> they've never been here..most of the men on here are married or have girlfriends anyway..I sort of feel like more women makes this place a little too civilized which would make this place less fun..I enjoy the poop and dirty underwear threads along with the taint--ed threads...I do miss Snowman, Ski9 and DMC.



and wheres thinman & tinwoodman been to?   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxFYEmhkfIc




.


----------



## MogulQueen (Sep 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 29 posts in 6 months..wow...I have more than that in 6 minutes..lol....but anyway I look forward to your reports this season..where do you usually ski?  I heart facebook..one of the few sites I visit everytime I log on the net(every chance I get)...even when I wake up during the night to go to the bathroom



Easy tiger.  I post when I feel there is post worthyness.  As far as facebook goes...boring!  I don't need to know what everyone is doing every minute of the day.  Who has time for that?  What the heck do people do all day?  If I am not working, I'm outside playing!


----------



## mondeo (Sep 2, 2009)

faceplant said:


> and wheres thinman & tinwoodman been to?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxFYEmhkfIc
> ...


:idea:

Over in the Killington thread?


Tin Woodsman said:


> Wait - so you're telling me that snowmaking is more efficient during colder weather?  You don't say!   Any more discoveries you can lay on us?
> 
> Also, rather than the avg temp for Rutland in all of October, wouldn't it be slightly more relevant to find out what the average temperature is 3000' higher on the hill during the last two weeks of October?  No one is skiing in Rutland, and an early October opening is unlikely in all but the coldest of early seasons., so that's a much more useful barometer.
> 
> Regardless, you are completely ignoring the marketing value of being able to crow about the longest season in the East year after year.  That's what drives enthusiasm for both season ticket sales as well as weekenders/daytrippers from Nov 15 through X-Mas.  If K has been open since October 20, and they have a rep for covering the hill with snow at every chance, I'm likely picking that place to spend my limited skiing dollars if I'm not committed to one mountain.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 2, 2009)

I think this thread should be locked based on the obvious racist overtones.


wtf, mods, do a more balanced job.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 2, 2009)

I think the white women are stampeding cattle.


Through the Vatican.


----------



## marcski (Sep 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> I   Never been good at the PC thing :lol:



Then in your case I hope you have a Mac.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 2, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The split of male to female on the gatheringofthevibes board is pretty much 50-50.  Out of the top 30 posters; all with over 2000 posts in less than a years time as the board was reset last fall,  15 are men, 15 are women.


Do 14 of the women drive Subaru wagons?







8)


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 2, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I think the white women are stampeding cattle.
> 
> 
> Through the Vatican.



"Kinky."

Love that movie.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 3, 2009)

*white women are..........*

I think the women are down in either Chile or Argentina....getting the pow, but a number of em' are around the wildwater....in various locales.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 3, 2009)

mogulqueen said:


> as far as facebook goes...boring!  I don't need to know what everyone is doing every minute of the day.  Who has time for that?  What the heck do people do all day?  If i am not working, i'm outside playing!



+1,000,0000


----------



## skidbump (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry just had to do it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Easy tiger.  I post when I feel there is post worthyness.  As far as facebook goes...boring!  I don't need to know what everyone is doing every minute of the day.  Who has time for that?  What the heck do people do all day?  If I am not working, I'm outside playing!



different strokes for different folks..it's hard for me to go an hour at work without checking facebook, Alpinezone and Paskiandride.com....anyway you should tell some of your lady friends to join this site but only if they're white..lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Then again, it could be your propensity to post pictures of women who are partially to totally nude and salivate over them. (Straight) women tend not to gravitate toward that sort of thing...



oddly, over on the forum I was speaking of with equal female involvement and considerable partial to full nudity, the women (mainly straight) are just as likely to voice approval as men.  A woman can still be straight, have class and appreciate a hot girl.  I don't think the opposite is true with men. I don't believe this to be the case due to homophobia among guys, it's just the way it is as with many different animal species; one gender is inherently more attractive than the other. In the case of humans, it happens to be the female gender. The fact that many male models are feminine looking confirms this.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Do 14 of the women drive Subaru wagons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



completely not

very misguided stereotype


----------



## mondeo (Sep 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> completely not
> 
> very misguided stereotype


Yeah, I know. But it makes for an easy joke.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> completely not
> 
> very misguided stereotype



Not that misguided.  I know quite a few lesbians (half of my wife's college softball team), and there are a few Outbacks, included her college coach and her coach's parter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> Not that misguided.  I know quite a few lesbians (half of my wife's college softball team), and there are a few Outbacks, included her college coach and her coach's parter.



The lesbian driving a Subaru stereotype is very true in aim.

I was referring to the stereotype that a greater proportion of hippy chicks are lesbians than typical.  While liberal and very accepting of all types of sexuality, I haven't found the prevalence of lesbians in the 'jam band scene' to be any greater than everyday society.


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> oddly, over on the forum I was speaking of with equal female involvement and considerable partial to full nudity, the women (mainly straight) are just as likely to voice approval as men.  A woman can still be straight, have class and appreciate a hot girl.  I don't think the opposite is true with men. I don't believe this to be the case due to homophobia among guys, it's just the way it is as with many different animal species; one gender is inherently more attractive than the other. In the case of humans, it happens to be the female gender. The fact that many male models are feminine looking confirms this.


I can agree with this. I also think we appreciate it on a very different level. As in, we can appreciate the form for what it is whereas guys are more likely thinking "I'd bang her." (Hence why I tease you guys all the time with the "pigs" remarks.) 

It's funny you mentioned the guys not being as appreciative of the male form. I went to an Off-Broadway musical last weekend called "Naked Boys Singing." It is as it sounds--naked men dancing and singing. It's written as a gay musical, understandably. The first few times I went 5 years ago, most of the audience included women with some gay men. This last time, I was surprised to see a few straight couples. Even the guy on stage mentioned this. It's a rare occurrence. The musical is funny and touching and I think guys probably would get a lot out of it except they can't get past the fact that these are naked men "prancing" on the stage--so they shut it out of the realm of possibilities immediately without examining further. If there were a similar musical with naked women, you can be guaranteed that straight women would be included in the audiences. It's a musical--it's art, and the female form is beautiful. You'd also find hordes of straight men there, even though (or perhaps especially if) it were a lesbian musical. Not because of the music or the story, but because it's a naked woman on stage to excite them. 

We're just built differently...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> all the other ski sites I have been on have been very much sausage fests.



Interesting correlation, there.
Normally, correlation does not equal causation, but I'm willing to make an exception here.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/61759-forty-one-percent-skiers-female.html
> 
> this thread got me thinking........why are there so few women on not just this forum, but ski forums in general.  Severine and Trekchick are regular contributors, Mogul Queen and SkiDiva pop in now and again, MRGisevil is sorely missed.
> 
> ...




If it is any indication from the amount of packages that show up on my front step I would say they are on shopping sites


----------



## mondeo (Sep 3, 2009)

Re: men vs. women and beaty.
Ugly:






Beautiful:





The difference: curves.

Women have curves. Men don't. women have beauty, men don't. Also why women with 6-packs just aren't as attractive as women with a couple percent more body fat.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 3, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Interesting correlation, there.
> Normally, correlation does not equal causation, but I'm willing to make an exception here.


Well, techinically, correlation does not_ imply_ causation. You just need to look at the facts to determine if there is a causative relationship. 

I'd say there's a causitive relationship.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The lesbian driving a Subaru stereotype is very true in aim.
> 
> I was referring to the stereotype that a greater proportion of hippy chicks are lesbians than typical.  While liberal and very accepting of all types of sexuality, I haven't found the prevalence of lesbians in the 'jam band scene' to be any greater than everyday society.



plus alot of girls are only lesbians until they are finished with college..sometimes they're called bar-sexuals..I have never been to a jamband concert so I have no idea what those chicks are like but I imagine there are some nappy headed hoes..not due to race and ethnicity but due to lack of shampoo..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The fact that many male models are feminine looking confirms this.



check out www.arthurkade.com he's a male model and looks almost like a girl..some call him Jewlander..lol


----------



## marcski (Sep 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Re: men vs. women and beaty.
> 
> The difference: curves.
> 
> Women have curves. Men don't. women have beauty, men don't. Also why women with 6-packs just aren't as attractive as women with a couple percent more body fat.



Personally....I think a woman with good, firm abs...that is in good shape is super sexy.  By no means am I a fan of muscles on a woman....(partially because other than my legs, I don't have much myself....but I am told (by both women and men) that I do have good legs).  But I do totally agree with you that curves are super sexy!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

marcski said:


> Personally....I think a woman with good, firm abs...that is in good shape is super sexy.  By no means am I a fan of muscles on a woman....(partially because other than my legs, I don't have much myself....but I am told (by both women and men) that I do have good legs).  But I do totally agree with you that curves are super sexy!!!



I like a woman with a short skirt and a long jacket..


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like a woman with a short skirt and a long jacket..



And a white Chrysler LeBaron.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> And a white Chrysler LeBaron.



lol..most women I date seem to drive Saabs..lol..


----------



## mondeo (Sep 3, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> And a white Chrysler LeBaron.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


>



I don't get it???:-o


----------



## mondeo (Sep 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't get it???:-o


The cake is a lie.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I remember that class.  It was required back then (all of ten years ago) because UVM was/is the whitest university in the whitest state of the country.  :



I don;'t know about that claim...U Maine Farmington is pretty damned white too...and Maine is as white as Casper the ghost.  We also had HUGE celebrate diversity campaigns up there...pretty funny given that less than 3% of the student body was any race other than caucasian.  But we celebrated the hell outta diversity...we'd even drink colt 45.  uke:


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 4, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> we'd even drink colt 45.  uke:



Your a brave man.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> But we celebrated the hell outta diversity...we'd even drink colt 45.  uke:



Ahahahahah...I never had soul food until I went to UVM..I did have alot of rice and beans in high school as the student body was about 40% Latino


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> and Maine is as white as Casper the ghost.




I take it you don't visit Lewiston often.......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I take it you don't visit Lewiston often.......



Or Portland or Biddeford..Biddeford is freakin ghetto..


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 5, 2009)

severine said:


> It's not that women don't post in forums... <snip> Clearly Trekchick and I are of some other stuff that we hang around here and put up with you louts....
> 
> Then again, it could be your propensity to post pictures of women who are partially to totally nude and salivate over them. (Straight) women tend not to gravitate toward that sort of thing...



Sev, we're not JUST the average white female....and that's okay with me
Coincidently I happen to be one of the forum members who has posted some interesting pics
Pics of nude or partially nude women have never offended me.  In fact, I once wished I could be a Lange girl, but I'd never make the cut and I know it, but that's okay, too. 




Ski Diva said:


> What Faceplant said: They're all at TheSkiDiva.com :wink:


Heck, SkiDiva has tons of amazing rippin ski chicks but I see a huge decline in posts in the summer.  I think women tend to make seasonal transitions,...... well, some of them do, not me, clearly!



deadheadskier said:


> oddly, over on the forum I was speaking of with equal female involvement and considerable partial to full nudity, the women (mainly straight) are just as likely to voice approval as men. * A woman can still be straight, have class and appreciate a hot girl.*  I don't think the opposite is true with men. I don't believe this to be the case due to homophobia among guys, it's just the way it is as with many different animal species; one gender is inherently more attractive than the other. In the case of humans, it happens to be the female gender. The fact that many male models are feminine looking confirms this.


Oh No!
Are you saying that I'm a woman of class?  That's a new one for me!!!

Seriously, I think there is a balance of definition of Hot too.  I really think that women like me don't get offended because we get what the complete definition of Hot Chick is.

Brian thinks that a wife who does bunny hops is hot!  I agree! 
http://forums.alpinezone.com/33402-i-love-my-wife.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Brian thinks that a wife who does bunny hops is hot!  I agree!
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/33402-i-love-my-wife.html



Oh no not that thread...lmbfao!!!


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Sev, we're not JUST the average white female....and that's okay with me
> Coincidently I happen to be one of the forum members who has posted some interesting pics
> Pics of nude or partially nude women have never offended me.  In fact, I once wished I could be a Lange girl, but I'd never make the cut and I know it, but that's okay, too.
> 
> ...


I'm perfectly okay with not being the "average" chick.  I never claimed to be _normal_.

And you absolutely are a woman of class! Classiest woman I know!


----------

